# Suggestions for longarm machine



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm thinking about getting a longarm machine and frame, and ....wow....so many things to think about! Does anyone have any suggestions?
I think I've narrowed it down to either a new Husqvarna (sp?) Viking 18.8 with a Grace metal frame, or a used Tin Lizzie with Grace frame. 

Somewhere I read that Tin Lizzie and Viking and Pfaff were all made by the same company??? I can't find any reviews of the Viking machine, however, but a lot of negatives on the company in general. 

Thoughts? I want to stay under $6K...so that really limits it. I'd really like at least 17"-18", too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

See if you can find a used HQ16... they're really great machines. Viking and Pfaff won't have 17-18 throats. The HQ is 16 inches.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

You might check out the Nolting website. Their used machines carry a 1 year warranty.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

CJ said:


> See if you can find a used HQ16... they're really great machines. Viking and Pfaff won't have 17-18 throats. The HQ is 16 inches.


I've looked at the HQ but it is only 16". The Viking 18.8 is 18" throat and 8" height. The Pfaff is the same. And they are a bit cheaper and come with the stitch regulator. 

That's why I'm confused. I can't compare apples to apples. And every manufacturer calls their stitch regulator something different...and some are standard and some are optional. 

I've registered on the "Professional Machine Quilters" group, the "Home Machine Quilters" group, the "sewing items for sale" group, and checked out the sales forums at Nolting and HQ. The more I read, the worse I get! LOL


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

The HQ16 has the stitch regulator built right in. Very easy to use. I believe they are made in the US and they have a nice website for answering your questions. Several helpful videos I watched before I brought mine home.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

HQ makes an outstanding midarm. They are the ONLY midarm on the market I'd personally consider. Having owned two of them, and now a commerical APQS, I would still say the HQ is outstanding, and customer service is bar none.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a Bailey Home quilter, 17 inch on a GMQ Pro Frame. I love it! It is a very basic machine, but runs like a top and it came to just around $4000 with everything, I also got the stitch regulator. There is a yahoo group for support and Mr. Bailey, is great when you have questions, etc.
Oh, as for the Viking machine, I own a Viking for my regular sewing machine and customer service is nonexistent. So you might want to keep that in mind.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

My friends SIL has a viking and has never been able to use it. It was a Christmas present from her DH just before she was diagnosed with Alzheimers. My friend has used it and doesn't like it as well as the HQ. Says it's much harder to use.


----------

